# Games for Windows Live Abschaltung - was bedeutet das für Eure Spiele?



## AntonioFunes (22. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Games for Windows Live Abschaltung - was bedeutet das für Eure Spiele?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Games for Windows Live Abschaltung - was bedeutet das für Eure Spiele?


----------



## HMCpretender (22. Februar 2014)

Arkham Asylum muss nicht an Steam gebunden werden. Das Spiel lässt sich komplett offline installieren und spielen. GfWL wird/wurde nur für online Highscores verwendet.

Gleiches gilt für Street Fighter X Tekken. Hier fällt dann logischerweise zusätzlich der Online-Multiplayer-Modus weg, man kann aber immernoch lokal Multiplayer spielen.

Einfach nach der Installation ein GfWL-Offline-Konto erstellen, und gut ist. Für die ganz Bequemen sei erwähnt, dass man ein Spiel auch vollständig von GfWL entkoppeln kann, indem man eine modifizierte DLL im Spielordner ablegt. Google erzählt euch Näheres.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Februar 2014)

Bei Ace Combat (Namco/Bandai) *scheint* sich auch etwas zu tun, ich habs vor nem Monat über Steam aktiviert und installiert (gut) musste es aber bei gfwl nochmal aktivieren (schlecht!) --> ums kurz zu machen, seit ein paar Tagen werden mir in Steam achievements angezeigt, was vorher nicht der Fall war.
Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein Umzug erfolgen wird/schon erfolgte.

Grüße


----------



## nali (22. Februar 2014)

Guter Artikel!

Bin gespannt, wie es hinsichtlich GTA IV aussehen wird - ebenso bei Red Faction: Guerilla.

Davon ab, war die ganze CD-Key Abfrage eh umsonst, da man jegliche Games For Windows Live Titel spielen konnte, obwohl man den Key nicht besaß. Es reichte lediglich ein originaler CD-Key und man konnte Spiel xyz problemlos nutzen (Einzel- und Mehrspieler).


----------



## Proesterchen (22. Februar 2014)

> Doch nach dem Start des GfW-Marketplace-Clients wird uns eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt, laut der keine Verbindung möglich hier. Hier wurde - sofern es kein akutes Problem gibt - offenbar die Info auf der Website noch nicht aktualisiert, zudem deutet dieses Kuriosum weiter auf eine komplette Abschaltung hin.


Das Problem hatte ich auch, es lag am Ende am veralteten "Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace" (hatte Version 3.5.50.0), nach einer Deinstallation und der Neuinstallation des aktuellen Pakets von Lade den Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client herunter - Xbox.com habe ich jetzt die Version 3.5.67.0 und die Verbindung klappt wieder.


----------



## unkraut69 (22. Februar 2014)

*"... Version 3.5.67.0 und die Verbindung klappt wieder"*



Proesterchen schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch, es lag am Ende am veralteten "Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace" (hatte Version 3.5.50.0), nach einer Deinstallation und der Neuinstallation des aktuellen Pakets von Lade den Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client herunter - Xbox.com habe ich jetzt die Version 3.5.67.0 und die Verbindung klappt wieder.


 
DANKE ich werd es nochmal versuchen! Das Problem habe ich auch. Und ich habe selbst nirgendwo eine funktionierende Version gefunden, sie ist im www offensichtlich gut versteckt.

"Eine Abkopplung von GfWL durch ein Update wird es für Dark Souls: Prepare to die geben." 
Uff... mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen, dieses Spiel läuft bei mir bisher wegen gründlich misslungener GfWL Installation partout nur im Offline- Modus, und, was deutlich blöder ist, ohne dass ein Speichern möglich ist!! 
Bin dann auf die PS3 ausgewichen, aber irgendwie konnte es das ja auch nicht sein: Ich habe ein Spiel über Steam gekauft, und dann ist das an diese < ... > Plattform GfWL gekoppelt, für die ich offensichtlich zu blöd bin.


----------



## schweibi (22. Februar 2014)

GfWL war sowieso der Totengräber jedes guten Spiels, das mit dem Krampf dahergekommen ist. Sei es GTA IV oder Batman Arkham Asylum/City, ständig gabs nur Ärger und Probleme mit dem Mist. Verbindungsabrüche, verlorene Spielstände bzw solche die sich nicht laden lassen oder TROTZ Verbindung zu GfWL lässt einen das Spiel nicht rein, da angeblich eben nicht verbunden. Falls natürlich z.B. GTA IV nicht mehr spielbar ist, sobald GfWL endlich tot ist, ist das extrem ärgerlich für den legalen Kunden, derjenige der sich das Spiel gleich gecrackt geladen oder nach dem Kauf gleich den Crack eingespielt hat wird durch diese Maßnahme ja nicht betroffen. Schon geil, wenn der ehrliche Käufer der Gestrafte ist, dank DigitalRotzManagement...


----------



## heinz-otto (22. Februar 2014)

Dank für den Artikel, aber richtig informativ ist dann erst der verlinkte Beitrag, der die einzelnen Spiele beleuchtet. Bulletstorm ist bei mir definitiv betroffen. Hierfür musste ich auch tatsächlich ein GFWL-Konto erstellen, was mich damals fast zur Weißglut gebracht hat. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass ich die Registrierung eines neuen Kontos aus irgendwelchen Gründen zehnmal oder mehr versucht habe abzuschließen, aber ständig ging irgendetwas nicht. Leider gibts für Bulletstorm keinen Offline Modus und auch noch keine offizielle Lösung von EA. Und im deutschen Steam Store gibts wieder nur die geschnittene Fassung. Ich würde aber gerne meine ungeschnittene Fassung spielen können.

Inwieweit ist denn auch Fallout 3 betroffen? Auch hier habe ich eine ungeschnittene EU-Retail-Fassung, die ich bisher aber noch nicht installiert/gespielt habe. Brauche ich hier auf GFWL? Muss ich das Spiel noch schnell installieren und spielen, bevor GFWL abgeschaltet wird?


----------



## AntonioFunes (22. Februar 2014)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Inwieweit ist denn auch Fallout 3 betroffen? Auch hier habe ich eine ungeschnittene EU-Retail-Fassung, die ich bisher aber noch nicht installiert/gespielt habe. Brauche ich hier auf GFWL? Muss ich das Spiel noch schnell installieren und spielen, bevor GFWL abgeschaltet wird?


Zitat aus dem Artikel _"... jedoch prüft das Spiel lediglich den Kontakt zu GfWL, verlangt aber keine Verbindung – ihr könnt es also problemlos und in vollem Umfang spielen. Solltet ihr eine Steam-Version von Fallout 3 besitzen ...  so ist GfWL über einen Patch komplett entfernt_" - das heißt man benötigt (laut meinen Informationen) GfWL nicht für Fallout 3, es ist lediglich als Zusatzfeature mit dabei. Das Game will sich lediglich sozusagen im Hintergrund "ganz gern" mit GfWL verbinden will, ohne dass ein Scheitern der Verbindung aber eine negative Auswirkung hat.


 @Proesterchen: Danke für den Hinweis, aber seltsamerweise ging es während meiner Recherchen für den Artikel an meinem PC auch mit dem aktuellen Client an zwei Tagen nicht. Heute klappt es dann plötzlich. Eventuell war ausgerechnet bei meinen Verbindungs-Versuchen ein Serverproblem der Grund? Daher schrieb nämlich auch mit dem Vorbehalt "sofern es kein akutes Problem gibt"


----------



## makke12345 (22. Februar 2014)

Und was passiert wenn ein Spiel nicht gepatcht werden wird wie zb Fable 3 und dann nicht mehr lauffähig ist ? Hat man dann nicht theoretisch ein Rückgaberecht ? ö.ö


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2014)

makke12345 schrieb:


> Und was passiert wenn ein Spiel nicht gepatcht werden wird wie zb Fable 3 und dann nicht mehr lauffähig ist ? Hat man dann nicht theoretisch ein Rückgaberecht ? ö.ö


 Das ist ne schwere Frage, da man nicht verlangen kann, dass ein Spiel "ewig" spielbar bleiben muss. Wenn es ein echter Produktmangel wäre, hättest Du Rechte gegenüber dem Verkäufer, aber die dann auch nicht mehr nach so langer Zeit. Und auch bei ner Rückgabe wäre die Frage, ob Du überhaupt noch relevant viel bekommen würdest, du hast das Spiel ja lange Zeit nutzen können, und du zahlst ja an sich eher für das Nutzungsrecht als für ein "Produkt" im klassischen Sinne.

und wenn in den AGB des Games drinsteht, dass der Support evlt. nach einer Weile endet, kannst Du an sich eh nichts machen.

Der einzige Weg wäre dann halt ein Crack...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Februar 2014)

makke12345 schrieb:


> Und was passiert wenn ein Spiel nicht gepatcht werden wird wie zb Fable 3 und dann nicht mehr lauffähig ist ? Hat man dann nicht theoretisch ein Rückgaberecht ? ö.ö


 
Sowas muss man sich eben VOR dem Kauf überlegen. Keiner würde zu nem Autohändler gehen und den Preis eines Neuwagens dafür hinlegen, eines seiner Autos solange fahren zu dürfen, wie der Händler Lust drauf hat. Bei Spielen ist das für Viele scheinbar  kein Problem - tja, jetzt tritt der Fall ein, vor dem immer gewarnt wurde. Und glaubt nicht, bei Steam wirds großartig anders laufen, wenns mal soweit ist.


----------



## USA911 (23. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Sowas muss man sich eben VOR dem Kauf überlegen. Keiner würde zu nem Autohändler gehen und den Preis eines Neuwagens dafür hinlegen, eines seiner Autos solange fahren zu dürfen, wie der Händler Lust drauf hat. Bei Spielen ist das für Viele scheinbar  kein Problem - tja, jetzt tritt der Fall ein, vor dem immer gewarnt wurde. Und glaubt nicht, bei Steam wirds großartig anders laufen, wenns mal soweit ist.


 
Naja, Autohersteller sind aber Gesetzlich verpflichtet eine bestimmte Anzahl an Jahren, nach dem ein Fahrzeug nicht mehr hergestellt wird Ersatzteile parat zuhalten! Damit diese Fahrzeuge, egal wie alt, am laufen gehalten werden können. Und da geht es ja um Verschleiß durch benutzung.

Da hier aber eigentlich ein Produkt abgeschaltet wird, das nicht verschlissen oder defekt ist, sieht es nochmal anders aus. Aber naja, für die Politiker sind wir ja eh die bösen, also warum sollte man unsere Verbraucherrechte auch noch stärken!


----------



## PcJuenger (23. Februar 2014)

Also ich bin ganz froh, dass Dark Souls jetzt doch entkoppelt wird. War ja bisher nichts Eindeutiges von Bandai Namco zu vernehmen, schön, dass es jetzt doch noch passiert, dass Spiel verdient's


----------



## baummonster (23. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Sowas muss man sich eben VOR dem Kauf überlegen. Keiner würde zu nem Autohändler gehen und den Preis eines Neuwagens dafür hinlegen, eines seiner Autos solange fahren zu dürfen, wie der Händler Lust drauf hat. Bei Spielen ist das für Viele scheinbar  kein Problem


 
Äpfel und Birnen. Bei einem Autokauf erwirbt man einen Gegenstand als sein persönliches Eigentum, beim Softwarekauf "lediglich" eine Kopie der Software zusammen mit der Erlaubnis, diese auch zu benutzen. Ein Vergleich zu einem Miet- oder Leasingvertrag über ein Auto wäre pannsender, aber selbst das wäre keine 1:1 Analogie

Wobei ich generell aber zustimme. Software-Hersteller, die eine online Platform zum Vertrieb und/oder als Kopierschutz einsetzen (was ja per se erstmal nix schlimmes is), sollten dafür verantwortlich sein dass die über diese Platform bezogene Software auch nach Abschaltung dieser benutzbar bleibt.


----------



## CannabisKlaus (23. Februar 2014)

Fällt der Online-Modus von Dark Souls dann weg oder bleibt der? Wenn er wegfällt hätten sie sich eine Auskopplung auch sparen können...


----------



## Proesterchen (23. Februar 2014)

Dann muss ich wohl Glück gehabt haben, dass mein Problem mit dem alten Klienten und Dein Serverproblem zur gleichen Zeit gelöst wurden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Deine Anmeldung wieder geht, oder?


----------



## Chronik (23. Februar 2014)

Was ist eig. mit GTA 4. Das läuft doch u.a. auch mit GFWL.
Ich habe GTA 4 aber kein GFWL Acc. brauche aber den GFWL Client (bzw. den live Marketplace) um es überhaupt (offline) starten zu können.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Februar 2014)

baummonster schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich zu einem Miet- oder Leasingvertrag über ein Auto wäre pannsender, aber selbst das wäre keine 1:1 Analogie


 Das ist doch genau der Punkt. Niemand würde den Kaufpreis für einen Leasing-Vertrag bezahlen. Ich wäre auch durchaus bereit ein Spiel zu leasen, wenn der der Preis angemessen wäre (z.B. 10 Cent pro Tag), aber dann könnte ich es nach 8h Spielzeit ja bereits durchhaben und zurückbringen...


----------



## Kratos333 (23. Februar 2014)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Arkham Asylum muss nicht an Steam gebunden werden. Das Spiel lässt sich komplett offline installieren und spielen. GfWL wird/wurde nur für online Highscores verwendet.
> 
> Gleiches gilt für Street Fighter X Tekken. Hier fällt dann logischerweise zusätzlich der Online-Multiplayer-Modus weg, man kann aber immernoch lokal Multiplayer spielen.
> 
> Einfach nach der Installation ein GfWL-Offline-Konto erstellen, und gut ist. Für die ganz Bequemen sei erwähnt, dass man ein Spiel auch vollständig von GfWL entkoppeln kann, indem man eine modifizierte DLL im Spielordner ablegt. Google erzählt euch Näheres.



Und somit ist jedes Street fighter tot... Local interessiert SF4 niemand. Das Spiel ist ein reines Onlinespiel. Aber gut, wer spielt auch schon SF auf dem PC

Wenigstens schaffen sie es Dark Souls wieder lauffähig auf dem PC zu machen. Offline würde ich das Spiel nichtmal umsonst spielen. Da geht einfach alles flöten.Aufjedenfall schon alleine wegen den Problemen kommt eine PC Version nicht mehr in frage bei mir. Hat "From Software" eben Pech gehabt. Wollte mir eigentlich Dark Souls 2 für den PC holen aber dann wird es eben doch die PS3 version.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Was ist eig. mit GTA 4. Das läuft doch u.a. auch mit GFWL.
> Ich habe GTA 4 aber kein GFWL Acc. brauche aber den GFWL Client (bzw. den live Marketplace) um es überhaupt (offline) starten zu können.



Da sieht es ja eben sehr schlecht aus, steht ja auch im Artikel. Da gibt es bisher keinerlei Aussagen, kann also sein, dass es - wenn GfWL wirklich komplett offline geht - nur noch mit nem Crack läuft. Es wäre aber ja denkbar, dass wenigstens zum key-Check ein GfWL Server aktiv bleibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2014)

Das ist etwas, was mich bei vielen dieser großen Firmen nervt. Warum kann man nicht einfach mal sagen, was nun Sache ist: Wie geht es mit GFWL weiter? Wird es ganz abgeschaltet oder bleiben Aktivierungsserver bestehen? 
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das mal der Öffentlichkeit und seinen Kunden mitzuteilen. Da weiß man wenigstens endlich, woran man ist.


----------



## Stirrling (23. Februar 2014)

Dark Souls habe ich vor Monaten abgebrochen wegen diesem Ärger. 
Mich stört am meisten, daß die sorgsam zusammen gesuchten Uncut-Versionen von einigen Games, weil zu unbekannt, sicher keine Lösung erhalten werden. Bulletstorm, Gears 1(ein Schatz für mich), X-Men: Origins etc. möchte ich auch später nochmal spielen können.


----------



## Astorek (23. Februar 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Aber gut, wer spielt auch schon SF auf dem PC


Ich und ein paar Freunde in meiner WG. Sorry für OT, aber lass bitte die herablassende und arrogante Art ggü. Leuten, die bestimmte Spielgenres am PC spielen. Nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen, OK? Dito bei der "Dark Souls Offline würde ich das Spiel nichtmal umsonst spielen"-Sache...

Zum Thema: Ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich, gerade wenn man sich GTA4 und die Weigerung Rockstars, Informationen rauszurücken, ansieht. Der große Wirbel drumherum kommt aber dennoch hauptsächlich, weil GfWL als eine Art Mahnmal dient: Vor Jahren schon haben Kritiker gewarnt, dass sich Spiele mit Online-Kopierschutz nicht mehr spielen lassen, wenn die Online-Server nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Damals wurden die Kritiker mit "bei so großen Firmen passiert das nicht" einfach abgehakt... Wie man hier sieht, hatten die Kritiker von Damals wohl doch recht...

Besonders im Fall GTA4 ist das noch zusätzlich heikel, weil Rockstar das Ding mit einer Fülle an Kopierschutzmaßnahmen versehen hat. Damit mausert sich GWfL in GTA4 zur Farce, der Kopierschutz wird zu einem Abspielschutz und es ist nurnoch mit großem Aufwand möglich, sein legal(!) gekauftes Spiel zu spielen... Und was machen die Leute, die zu einer günstigen Budget-Version von GTA4 zugreifen?

[nochmal minimal OT]
Der große Wirbel drumrum, unabhängig davon dass es nur wenige Spiele betrifft, IST mMn. unbedingt erforderlich! Ansonsten kommen Firmen wie EA daher, die mal eben bei Singleplayer-Spielen die gleiche Strategie fahren und Spiele nach wenigen Jahren unbrauchbar werden. Dass EA bereits etwas gegen Budgetspiele hat und der Meinung sei, dass Spiele über Jahre hinweg nur zum Vollpreis verkauft werden sollen, haben sie bereits vor Jahren selbst gesagt...


----------



## HMCpretender (24. Februar 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Und somit ist jedes Street fighter tot... Local interessiert SF4 niemand. Das Spiel ist ein reines Onlinespiel. Aber gut, wer spielt auch schon SF auf dem PC


 
Ich finde Street Fighter ist eigentlich das klassische "Zu zweit vor einem Bildschirm"-Spiel. Ich habs zwar auch mal online gespielt, aber aufgrund oft störender Latenzen bei den Mitspielern fand ich das nicht so erbaulich. Bei SF X Tekken kommt auch noch hinzu, dass es online Pay-to-Win ist (Gems), und man es deshalb sowieso besser offline spielt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2014)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ich finde Street Fighter ist eigentlich das klassische "Zu zweit vor einem Bildschirm"-Spiel. Ich habs zwar auch mal online gespielt, aber aufgrund oft störender Latenzen bei den Mitspielern fand ich das nicht so erbaulich. Bei SF X Tekken kommt auch noch hinzu, dass es online Pay-to-Win ist (Gems), und man es deshalb sowieso besser offline spielt.



Jo, ich hab SF zB noch NIE online gespielt, aber schon sehr oft einfachh gegen die KI oder mit Kumpels an meinem LCD-TV. Das ist echt unsinnig, nur weil man selber vlt solo vor dem PC hockt und Online spielt, zu behaupten, dass das bei so gut wie jedem zutrifft.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2014)

Nachtrag zu *Ace Combat*:
Seit gestern dem 24.02. ist gfwl Vergangenheit.
Wer das Spiel an Steam gebunden hat, bekommt ein update....danach werden nach 1-2 Klicks die Spielstände automatisch importiert und gfwl entfernt.
Die Anleitung gibts bei den Steam Update-News!
Bei mir hat es hervorragend geklappt.

Zu Street Fighter:
Street Fighter ist für MICH eines der besten offline-Multiplayer Games überhaupt, den Online Mode nutze ich so gut wie nie.
Soweit ich gelesen habe werden SSF4, SSF4AE, Sf x Tekken in Steam integriert.

Was mir noch unter den Nägeln brennt, ist eine Lösung für Bulletstorm (pegi) und Bionic Commando. Hoffentlich tut sich da noch was!


----------

